# 6 Worst Things You Can Do to Get a Bigger Chest



## Phoe2006 (Dec 22, 2015)

6 Worst Things You Can Do to Get a Bigger Chest

These common pec training missteps will put a quick halt to your chest gains. 

Quest for Perfect Pecs

Walk into the gym any Monday night and you're likely to see the majority of guys working like mad on their pecs. So why is it that chest usually leads off the training week? Well, because big pecs are cool! Just look at the Terminator, Rocky, and Superman and it's easy to see why most men covet massive, thick, and striated pectorals. The funny (or sad really) thing is, despite all of the hard work, very few get to display the kind of chests that make jaws drop and tempt the ladies to reach out for a quick feel. Building perfect-pecs is not as easy as lying on a bench and mindlessly pressing humongous weights. It takes a well-thought-out, progressive and meticulous approach that carefully avoids the following mistakes.


Error 1: Failing to Set the Torso Correctly

This is, in my opinion, the most common reason people fail to build the kind of chest they desire. Before even beginning any set of presses or flye, one must make sure to raise the ribcage, slightly arch the lower back and shrug the shoulders down and back. This position must be held from the beginning to end of each set!


Error 2: Utilizing Too Few Reps Per Set

For some reason when it comes to chest training most guys worry more about how much weight they are lifting than how they are lifting it. While it is fun to test one’s strength on occasion with a single or double on the bench or incline press, this will do little to stimulate actual muscle growth. 90% of the time I advise 7-12 reps per set in perfect form if your main goal is huge pecs.


Error 3: Too Much Bench Pressing

There is no doubt that the barbell bench press is an awesome pec-building exercise. After all, some of the best chests ever created were done so by “big benchers.” However, I feel most trainees rely on this movement too much, which can not only hold back muscular development, but also cause overuse injuries that lead to major shoulder issues. Make sure to use a wide variety of exercises in your chest program including, flyes, dips, pullovers, as well as DB and machine work as well.


Error 4: Not Emphasizing the Negatives

In an effort to push up bigger weights, many guys let the BB or DB’s quickly drop to their chests so a nice rebound can occur from the bottom. Not only can this cause muscle tears and/or rib cage injuries, but it will also rob you of the most effective portion (as far as hypertrophy is concerned) of ever rep! Make sure to emphasize the negative (eccentric) potion of every rep by lowering the weight over two to five seconds for maximum pec development.


Error 5: Missing the Angles

If you are aware of my many articles and how I coach my students, then you know how big I am on changing up the angles of push/pull in order to hit a muscle in its entirety and recruit all sets of motor unit pools. When it comes to training the chest you can press/flye from a decline all the way to a very high incline, with so many angles in between! Vary these angles to knock off every muscle fiber and to make training more interesting.


Error 6: Poor Range of Motion

If you are aware of my many articles and how I coach my students, then you know how big I am on changing up the angles of push/pull in order to hit a muscle in its entirety and recruit all sets of motor unit pools. When it comes to training the chest you can press/flye from a decline all the way to a very high incline, with so many angles in between! Vary these angles to knock off every muscle fiber and to make training more interesting.

- See more at: http://www.flexonline.com/galleries...igger-chest/mens/slide/6#sthash.IXaVUqSo.dpuf


----------



## ParanoidFitness (Dec 23, 2015)

I thought this was a thread on breast implants.
I was in for pics.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 23, 2015)

Good points Phoe. Always beneficial to review these.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 25, 2015)

thebrick said:


> Good points Phoe. Always beneficial to review these.



Most definitely. Some solid tips for PEC building.


----------



## Anderson Rome (Mar 12, 2016)

Great information and very useful stuff that you shared. I found this article very informative for every bodybuilder and every person who is doing chest workout.


----------



## Anderson Rome (Mar 12, 2016)

Anderson Rome said:


> Great information and very useful stuff that you shared. I found this article very informative for every bodybuilder and every person who is doing chest workout.


Brooklyn urgent care centers


----------



## William3 (Apr 5, 2016)

Great tips shared about 6 Worst Things You Can Do to Get a Bigger Chest...


----------



## William3 (Apr 5, 2016)

///


----------

